# The Mortification of Spin on the Metaverse



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 10, 2022)

This Mortification of Spin podcast on the Metaverse is well worth a listen. It emphasises the importance of physical contact, which the idea of the Metaverse undermines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

